# Neues Navi



## CukeSpookem (23 Sep. 2015)

Auch Skoda jetzt mit Navigationsgeräten lieferbar.


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2015)

und ist vor Hackerangriffen geschützt


----------



## krawutz (24 Sep. 2015)

Besonders praktisch für den großen Kreisverkehr.


----------



## Max100 (24 Sep. 2015)

krawutz schrieb:


> Besonders praktisch für den großen Kreisverkehr.



Da dreht es mit :happy010


----------



## Fischi12345 (15 Nov. 2015)

labbert wenigstens nicht


----------

